# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Platnene pelene - molim savjet o nabavci

## winnerica

Evo, premišljam se o nabavci platnenih pelena tipa Rodina pusa i molim za mišljenje o količini pelena i drugih vezanih artikala:

curica ima 5 mj., teška je skoro 7 kg i isključivo je dojim, prema vašim iskustvima koje pelene bi mi bile najisplativije za nabaviti i gdje, po kojim cijenama i koliko dugo će ih moći nositi prije nego ih preraste???

Puno pitam   :Rolling Eyes:   i zahvaljujem se svima na odgovorima  :D  :D

----------


## Lutonjica

odgovore ćeš naći ovdje:
http://www.pelene.info/upute-informacije.html

----------


## winnerica

thnx   :Smile:

----------


## Mrvna

Postoji li u Zagrebu mjesto gdje mogu vidjeti pelene uživo (osim Rodinog sjedišta)?

----------


## Lutonjica

možeš i na rodinom štandu na bundeku ove srijede od 12 do 18 sati, zatim na štandu na trgu bana jelačića ovaj petak od 10 do 22, te na rodinoj rasprodaji na velesajmu u paviljonu 2 u subotu 26.9. od 9-13 sati

----------


## Lutonjica

pelene svih vrsta (ne samo rodine) možeš vidjeti i na rodinim radionicama o platnenim pelenama, prati portal da vidis kad je iduci termin

----------


## Mrvna

> pelene svih vrsta (ne samo rodine) možeš vidjeti i na rodinim radionicama o platnenim pelenama, prati portal da vidis kad je iduci termin


Bila sam, još za vrijeme trudnoće. Dućani mi trebaju za moju mamu koja se isto zapalila za pelene ali nije baš informatički najpismenija i ne vjeruje u online shopping.

----------


## Lutonjica

a onda štandovi, rasprodaja ili ured

----------


## Mrvna

Što je s Kamarisom, postoji li to još uvijek?

----------


## Lutonjica

Nažalost, ne.

Ali sad sam se sjetila, isti onaj vikend kad je rasprodaja jest i zagrebački dječji sajam u areni - pretpostavljam sa će većina hrvatskih proizvođača pelena tamo izlagati

s tim da RODE tamo neće biti, dakle neće biti Rodinih pusa (ali za njih može skočiti na velesajam   :Smile:   )

----------


## Matovila

Da ne otvaram novu temu, nadovezat cu se ovdje.

MM i ja smo odlucili nase dvije bebice koje stizu nagodinu umatati u platnene pelene. Veseli me sto cemo se pridruziti velikoj platneno-pelenaskoj obitelji. Ovdje sam vec pronasla puno informacija, istrazivala razlicite proizvodjace/dobavljace, strane i domace...
Obzirom da cekamo blizance odlucili smo kupiti vecu kolicinu cca. 50-ak pelena one-size  + potrebni ulosci i coveri.

E sad, molim vasu pomoc, savjete, preporuke. Naime, meni se ne da gnjaviti s vise narudzbi, testirati.. isl. Uostalom, moja seka je prosla kroz sve to i najzadovoljnija je bila s Mother-ease pelenama, medjutim nije testirala "hrvatske" pelene. Surfajuci internetom ispada da za narucivanje tako velike kolicine, postarina je veca + carina + ...

Uglavnom, odustali smo od toga da narucujemo pelene izvana i odlucili ih kupiti tu u HR. Znam za Rodine razne puse, vidjela sam da Kadulja prodaje bambino mio, tu su i Naturine pelene itd..itd...Procitala sam da su neke od vas cura bile jako zadovoljne s njeznim pusama, rado bih cula iskustva cura koje su koristile i neke druge. Nadam se na temelju vasih preporuka donijeti konacnu odluku koje kupiti!

Unaprijed hvala  :Kiss:

----------

